# Is this the new A3?



## Dunbar (Feb 6, 2001)

So is this the confirmed look of the new A3? And the US is getting this fall 2003? I think it looks more bland than the current A3, more Golf like.


----------



## lunch (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: Is this the new A3? (Dunbar)*

ooh, nice


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Is this the new A3? (Dunbar)*

that is one sweet ride, only if we can get it in canada


----------



## wolvie (Jan 4, 2000)

*Re: Is this the new A3? (Dunbar)*

I think that's a photoshop work.
Anyway, the current one looks WAY better.


----------



## VWTDI02 (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: Is this the new A3? (wolvie)*

almost looks like real thing.. check this link out.. 
http://www.arborwood.com/awforums/show-topic-1.php?start=1&fid=4709&taid=53&topid=882&ut=1043108856


----------



## robertohead (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: Is this the new A3? (VWTDI02)*

i´ve got some more pics from a mexican automotive magazine. i could post them but i do not have a scanner with me right now


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Is this the new A3? (robertohead)*

Looks just like this one.....


----------



## dbcoop (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: Is this the new A3? ([email protected])*

Damn, that's a shame. The "old" A3 looked just as handsome as an A4. The new one looks like 97 Civic...










[Modified by dbcoop, 1:32 PM 1-21-2003]


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Is this the new A3? (dbcoop)*

Actually IMO ALL hatchbacks look just like old civics








Just like all new cars rip of the TT design wise.....
I think the new A3 has nice lines - something that a civic never had.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Is this the new A3? ([email protected])*

I was expecting a little more aggresive design, it looks a lot like the current one. But I like it too.
Joe, can we get confirmation on if this is close to the real thing? When are we getting some official photos?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Is this the new A3? (Giancarlo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Joe, can we get confirmation on if this is close to the real thing? When are we getting some official photos?[HR][/HR]​I'm trying








It appear legit though and like Jamie mentioned in another thread - Audi will most likely release official photos since these appear legit.


----------



## peppeVR6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*That will be my next car..........*

I am down with the design. I think dual exhausts would be nice. I cannot wait until the S3 makes it over here! Hopefully it will have the 240 hp VR6 engine in it. I wonder how much the car will cost.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: That will be my next car.......... (peppeVR6)*

Why not put a single NEW A3 thread, instead of having 15 different ones?
Hopefully we can get at least a sneek peak at an official picture or details. Since the car should be released within a year, the pictures should start coming out soon, very soon.


----------



## Dunbar (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Is this the new A3? ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]Actually IMO ALL hatchbacks look just like old civics[HR][/HR]​Let me clarify then. The new A3 is ugly, the old one looks great


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Is this the new A3? (Dunbar)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Actually IMO ALL hatchbacks look just like old civics
Let me clarify then. The new A3 is ugly, the old one looks great








[HR][/HR]​You gonna try and convince me that this doesn't look like a civic? It looks MORE like a civic than the new A3. However - that is MY opinion. As always I'll reserve judgement on how a car looks until I actually see it in person.


----------



## peppeVR6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Is this the new A3? ([email protected])*

I think it looks good. Who knows if that will be the final production vehicle! I don't think the old A3 and the new one are too different. I heard that the current A3 is based on the MKIII GTI platform. Is this true? I am all over the new S3 when the bad ass gets here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: Is this the new A3? ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I think the new A3 has nice lines [HR][/HR]​Name one.
I'm very dissapointed by these pics. I was expecting a production version of the Steppenwolf, not an A4 hatchback. 
Oh well, roll-on Golf-5!


[Modified by Hajduk, 11:28 AM 1-23-2003]


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Is this the new A3? (peppeVR6)*

QUOTE]I think it looks good. Who knows if that will be the final production vehicle! I don't think the old A3 and the new one are too different. I heard that the current A3 is based on the MKIII GTI platform. Is this true? I am all over the new S3 when the bad ass gets here!!!!!!!!!







[/QUOTE]
The current A3 is based on the current golf/jetta/TT chasis which is the A4 and the new golf/jetta/A3 and maybe the TT will be based on the A5 platform.
The A3 driver a lot like a golf, just like what it is and audi golf. there is a diference but they also share traits.[


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Is this the new A3? (Hajduk)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Name one.
I'm very dissapointed by these pics. I was expecting a production version of the Steppenwolf, not an A4 hatchback. [HR][/HR]​I like the rear quarterpanel similarities to the new A4 and the front end treatment. I think the Steppenwolf was a hideous bastardization of the old A3 and the TT with nothing cohesive in the design. These pics integrate the old and new styling shown in the B6 A4 and the new A8 very well but that is MY opinion. I have no problem with people who have differing opinions as they ARE subjective.


----------



## peppeVR6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Is this the new A3? ([email protected])*

It's no secret that the A3 is a more luxurious Golf. Just like the A4 is a nicer Passat. The Stepenwolf is not my style. Audi should produce it as a separate model if the market calls for it. I heard that the current A3 platform came out in 98 which means it would have to be based on the MKIII Golf. I think it looks more similar to that generation. Anyway I really like the new A3 and will stick with Audi unless the GTI has 4 Motion!


----------



## Dunbar (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Is this the new A3? ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]You gonna try and convince me that this doesn't look like a civic?[HR][/HR]​Uh, yes. It looks like an A4 from the "B" pillar forward. That alone disqualifies it from looking like a Civic. I saw dozens in France and they are just great looking hatchbacks (two door looks way better though.)
*Lost at birth?*



















[Modified by Dunbar, 4:36 PM 1-23-2003]


----------



## peppeVR6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Is this the new A3? (Dunbar)*

Fellas relax! Let's wait and see what the final car will look like. I like the pics of the red A3. The fuzzy blue one with the steel wheels and no Audi rings looks different than the Red pics. Honda doesn't even make that civic anymore. I like the rear of the A3 better than the current GTI. The GTI looks more like a little wagon because the glass in the back is more flat. The A3 has more of a curve to it kind of like the Mercedes C Coupe. Mercedes did a good job with that funky wing in the back to hide the fact that the Coupe really is a hatchback. I wouldn't buy a 4 door A3 it would have to be the 2 door S3. I hope it has a similar front to my 02 A4 and the inerior as well.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Is this the new A3? (peppeVR6)*

I agree that we at LEAST have to wait for the official pictures. 
The current A3 is based on the current Golf platform (the A4 platform), just like the TT. In fact the S3 and the TT drive about the same just that the S3 carries the weight higher, or that's how it feels, with a higher center of gravity.


----------



## carma (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Is this the new A3? (Dunbar)*

I think this is the new S3


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Is this the new A3? (carma)*

Nope that is the current S3.


----------



## 98JettaGTsurfur (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Is this the new A3? ([email protected])*

the new one looks like a frikkan new civic si IMO, i like the older ones wayyy more


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: Is this the new A3? (wolvie)*

quote:[HR][/HR] the current one looks WAY better.[HR][/HR]​Let me guess, you aren't in the car design business.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Is this the new A3? (Dunbar)*

Has 4 rings, gotta love it


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Is this the new A3? ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]Actually IMO ALL hatchbacks look just like old civics
Let me clarify then. The new A3 is ugly, the old one looks great









You gonna try and convince me that this doesn't look like a civic? It looks MORE like a civic than the new A3. However - that is MY opinion. As always I'll reserve judgement on how a car looks until I actually see it in person. [HR][/HR]​








And this folks, is exactly why they haven't attempted to sell the A3 in the States yet.


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Is this the new A3? (Dunbar)*

can anyone confirm that we are actually getting them?


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Is this the new A3? (CarLuvrSD)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Has 4 rings, gotta love it







[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Is this the new A3? (A4Jetta)*

SCOOP:
Good news guys i have a friend that works in Germany for Audi and he told me that the cars pictured above are NOT the new A3. These are just decoys for the media and the A3 will be 100x better looking than these decoys


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Is this the new A3? ( XXX 1.8T)*

Can your friend sneak us a preview? or at least some info on what to expect in the looks department, interior and engines?


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Is this the new A3? (Giancarlo)*

this is the closest resemblence to the new A3 out of all the pics he said
And this ones the nicest i think too


----------



## wolvie (Jan 4, 2000)

*Re: Is this the new A3? ( XXX 1.8T)*

I agree.
This is far better looking than all the others.
A4 front... bolder rear lines...
yes, quite better.
Too bad its obviously a photoshop job of a B6 A4 over the current A3/S3 .
I'd like to see an actual photo.
Lots of waiting time ahead...


----------



## lunch (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: Is this the new A3? (Dunbar)*

Any photos been released yet?


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Is this the new A3? (Dunbar)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=694153 the new A3 official pics


----------



## Dunbar (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Is this the new A3? (fitch)*

quote:[HR][/HR]These are just decoys for the media and the A3 will be 100x better looking than these decoys [HR][/HR]​Hmm, where's your friend now?


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Is this the new A3? (Dunbar)*

I was right mate that red cars picture was no where near to the pics i posted








The last pic i showed u guys look much more closer to the A3 than those artist expressions


----------



## Dunbar (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Is this the new A3? ( XXX 1.8T)*

Right man, it's only *exactly* the same car


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Is this the new A3? ( XXX 1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
The last pic i showed u guys look much more closer to the A3 than those artist expressions







[HR][/HR]​LOL - sure and all hatchbacks look like Honda Civics......








The last picture looks NOTHING like the car.


----------



## VWMarco (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: Is this the new A3? ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]
The last pic i showed u guys look much more closer to the A3 than those artist expressions








LOL - sure and all hatchbacks look like Honda Civics......








The last picture looks NOTHING like the car.[HR][/HR]​That being said, I think the pic that XXX 1.8T had posted (blue car) had far better looking headlight clusters. The official new A3's headlights remind me of those on the HYUNDAI ELANTRA







! Otherwise, the rest of the car looks fine...like a robust Honda Civic Si hatchback!


----------



## dbcoop (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: Is this the new A3? ([email protected])*

Are you seriously trying to tell me this:








isn't exactly the same car as this?










[Modified by dbcoop, 4:50 PM 2-6-2003]


----------



## Mori (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: Is this the new A3? (dbcoop)*

Different tailpipes. Sorry bro. Different car altogether.


----------



## wolvie (Jan 4, 2000)

*Re: Is this the new A3? (Mori)*

Also, taillights are different. No white in the real one








hehehe


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Is this the new A3? (wolvie)*

Werd guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for u Dunbar ill just sit in my A3 (while ur waiting for them to come to the US







) and think about ur comments........................................................ not!


----------



## NtAsp2.8 (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Is this the new A3? ( XXX 1.8T)*

quote:[HR][/HR]SCOOP:
Good news guys i have a friend that works in Germany for Audi and he told me that the cars pictured above are NOT the new A3. These are just decoys for the media and the A3 will be 100x better looking than these decoys







[HR][/HR]​
Don't we all wish..........


----------

